# New Bike - Whyte Cambridge Varsity



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This arrived on Wednesday :thumbup: I bought it from Edinburgh Cycles, through my employers Cycle To Work scheme, it's a Whyte Cambridge Varsity hybrid - aluminium frame (English design but made in Taiwan), carbon forks, 20 gears (SRAM), hydraulic disc brakes front & rear (Tektro) & 700c/29" wheels.

Unfortunately, due to theatre commitments, I've not had chance to ride it properly yet  As you may expect it's pretty light (compared to my current mtb anyway) but it's also the first rigid bike I've had since Mum & Dad gave me a Eddie Mercx/Falcon 10 speed racer on my 16th birthday. I'm not sure what to expect really but I'm riding it home today (10 miles) so will report back ..... I'm looking forward to it & feeling quite giddy(ish).

It's not the best picture but I'm sure you get the drift :thumbup:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats looks very nice.

I have a Whyte 805 which I have added road tyres ( slicks ) instead of off road tyres and the performance is much better.

As well as being very well made imo, they are also British.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Beaut.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well 10 miles ridden in 55 mins, which is 5 mins less than I take to do the same route/distance on my road tyred mtb (a carbon famed Scott Endorphin Elite for those interested). I'm not sure if this is down to there being less traffic, the bike being lighter/faster or me just wanting to get home before the next downpour. It's a lovely thing to ride though & nothing like as harsh as I was expecting it to be. Having said that the tyres don't inspire confidence - especially in the wet - this, I think, is down to them being new (not worn/bedded in yet) & having no discernible tread pattern; they're also very narrow compared to what I'm used to being only an inch wide as opposed to an inch & three quarters.

Anyway I like the bike very much & look forward to riding it on a nicer day :thumbup:


----------

